# Need help: Which filter type for 48G aquarium?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am probably going to buy a aquarium at Aqua Inspiration. It's 48 gallons, 36 X 17.7 X 17.7. 

This will be my first tank and I wish to have a good filter to help me maintain a healthy fish and plants. 

Question:

1. Should I go for a External filter (Fluval or Eheim). My issue with this is that there are going to be lots of tubes all over the place (in and out)

2. Should I go for a Power Filter (Fountain) type of filter. My issue is that these might be noisy.

Thank you very much,

Cheers,


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

The external canister filters by Eheim are better in quality than Fluval... They are also more expensive but I think its worth it. Dont worry about tubes, its really just two tubes and they are barely visible. 

I think the hang on filters and internal filters are much bulkier and an eyesore compared to the external canisters, just put it on a stand where you can hide the canister under. From my experience there arent many noise issues with them.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I have 2 eheims 2215 running on a 55g and unless you're touching them you won't know they're on ... I was actually kind of suspicious at the beginning..

same story with an eheim 2222 on a 40g 

on the other hand I'm also running HOB marlineland penguin 150 as a second filter on that 40g an it's pretty loud.. bloddy nuisance if you ask me. I'm getting another eheim as soon as I can.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Which Filter*

I'm a big believer in doing lots of filtration. Overall I've found canisters to be the best solution (noise, workload, effectiveness). I like the Rena stuff but I am and Eheim guy myself. When you look at specs they often tell you how many gallons per hour but that isn't the issue. If the water passes through the filter without going through the filter media then that number doesn't matter one bit. They all have some "blow-by" the Eheim seems less. An FYI when I bought my 2217 it was similarly priced to the Fluval of similar spec so pricing is subjective. The big thing to realize is that you need to go bigger than what is specified. More filter = less work and less chance of issues. Something else to remember is that for the most part bacteria in an aquarium are your best buds. They largely colonize your filter as that is where their food is. Especially with a canister until you start seeing your nitrate levels rising (mine never get higher than 5 or 10ppm, for most fish 40 is considered the danger point) you don't need to clean it. Nitrate levels do fluctuate but I judge by what the nitrate is after I change the water. I use 10 ppm. Other folks?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Asterix said:


> Hi,
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


1. Eheim is the way to go for sure

2. Hang off the back filters makes that waterfall that is fine and not noisy when your tank is top off all the way to the top, but once you start getting water lost through evaporation, then of course it makes noise. Depends where your tank is, mine is in my room and I can't sleep with noise

which is why I went with the Eheim canister filter, but you can always hide the tubes though


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

I keep my tanks full anyways as I hate to look at the waterline. My issue with HOB (hang on back) filters is more that they don't tend to do that good of a job. It is simple look at the cubic inches (or centimeters if you prefer) of filter media in any given HOB (AKA overflow) filter, and compare that to it's canister counterpart (designated for same sized tank). Let's use the two with the most area in each class as an example. You (the reader) can decide which are the best to compare. Reasonably... did you not find that the canister has more media capacity? Yes, yes there are discussions regarding the fact that canisters are not well aerated internally and that if you have to change certain filter media often it is a pain but in the end most people like them because in practice they typically work better. On a side note I have also found that overflow filters are typically more guilty or "blow by" as a design flaw. I know I already said which brands I liked but I am a firm believer that as a buyer we should be well educated on what we are in fact looking at buying. Do your homework. Don't just trust the sales folks or even us online. Your using your best resource for all info right now. Click around a bit more. Check out the manufacturers themselves for one. The best ones in any field are usually painfully honest. They have to be as typically their buyers are the well educated ones. Be one of those buyers. It will make the whole hobby that much more fun.


----------

